# Was ist public static void main(String[] args)?



## Guest (4. Dez 2007)

Hi Leute,
bin neu hier und hab mal ne Frage. Ich muss morgen ein Referat halten, in dem ich unter anderem die Methode:
public static void main (String[] args)

erklären muss, nur leider hab ich keinen plan von dieser Methode... Naja, sie heißt main, nur was macht sie? Ich weiß, dass ein Programm hiermit gestartet wird und das ausgeführt wird, was in ihr steht, nur was noch?
Danke für alle Antworten, ist echt dringend!!

MfG


----------



## H3llGhost (4. Dez 2007)

Der startet immer in der Main nachdem der Konstruktor ausgeführt worden ist.
String[] args ist ein Array wodrin alle Argumente stehen die beim Aufruf übergeben werden ...

Beispiel:

main(String blablub, double tmp)
{
}

Aufruf durch

main("test", 2)

Und dann kannst du mit args[0] auf "test" und args[1] auf 2 zugreifen ...

Ich hoffe es ist so richtig ...


----------



## lukian (4. Dez 2007)

Das kann doch nicht dein ernst sein?   :? 

Frag Google!


----------



## H3llGhost (4. Dez 2007)

Wen meinst du jetzt?!


----------



## lukian (4. Dez 2007)

naja unseren Gast natürlich  :wink:

[edit] Zu deinem Posting würde es allerdings auch passen  :bae:  :wink:


----------



## H3llGhost (4. Dez 2007)

Ist nicht so ganz richtig oder alles falsch?


----------



## ms (4. Dez 2007)

H3llGhost hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist nicht so ganz richtig oder alles falsch?


Gibt es irgend etwas von deiner Darbietung wo du dir wirklich sicher bist?

ms


----------



## H3llGhost (4. Dez 2007)

Nö ...
ich weiß nur die groben Züge und die anderen Sachen muss ich mir erlesen bzw. erfragen ...

Deswegen auch sowas wie das hier:



> [...]
> Ich hoffe es ist so richtig ...


----------



## ms (4. Dez 2007)

H3llGhost hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nö ...
> ich weiß nur die groben Züge und die anderen Sachen muss ich mir erlesen bzw. erfragen ...


Dann lies doch bitte zB. das hier http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/getStarted/application/index.html#MAIN
und wenn du etwas nicht verstanden hast dann kannst du hier eine Frage stellen. 
Aber Halbwissen hier zu verbreiten ist keine gute Idee.

ms


----------



## H3llGhost (4. Dez 2007)

Aber meine Programmiervorschläge bzw. -tipps sind gut oder?


----------



## ms (4. Dez 2007)

H3llGhost hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber meine Programmiervorschläge bzw. -tipps sind gut oder?


Nein!!!

Wenn du es mir nicht glaubst, dann probier es doch einfach aus.

ms


----------



## H3llGhost (4. Dez 2007)

Ich meinte jetzt nicht in diesem Thema sondern in den anderen ...
Aber das beste ich wohl doch scheinbar eh das ich hier keinen anderen helfe sondern mir nur helfen lasse ...


----------



## ms (4. Dez 2007)

Deine anderen Beiträge kenne ich nicht.
Aber wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, dann lass es bzw. benutze - wie schon oben erwähnt - Google.
Und wenn du einen guten Beitrag gefunden hast kannst du den Link natürlich hier posten.

ms


----------

